

Nurse Outduels IRS Over M.B.A. Tuition - profquail
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703535104574646582965101664.html?mod=WSJ_hp_mostpop_read

======
dangrossman
The IRS can be a real pain.

I was audited a few years ago after being flagged for a large business
expense, like this woman. Despite only that single expense being in question,
the auditor asked for complete sales and expense records, which took literally
reams of paper to print out, then organize and bind into folders for me to
ship (I was out of state at the time of the audit and they wouldn't move it to
a local auditor). It took days to click through pages and pages of history at
PayPal to provide a separate printed receipt for over 1,000 separate sales,
just for starters. I simply used the QuickBooks export to do my accounting, no
need to keep each individual receipt on paper.

In the end all those reams of paper added up to exactly what I reported on my
taxes, to the penny, and the "investigation" was closed with no changes to my
taxes.

I hope every year that the audit means they'll be less likely to audit me
again since I always have the same big single deductions each year (suppliers
mostly).

